# before and after. Is My Goat Bred?



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Before (about 1 month






after about 1 week ago

~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How long ago was she bred?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

i think about 30-40 days 


~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Really too early to tell.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

OMG shes Peggo!!!!!


~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

we just did the test (bleach test)


~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Those test aren't very reliable. I did one of those test on a doe and it said she wasn't preggo an it turned out she was:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She doesn't look bred. It's a little early to guess.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

oh guess i will wait 3 months then


~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

You can draw blood from her and send it to Bio Tracking. Bio Tracking's tests are very reliable. Thirty days after they were bred, the blood can be accuratley tested for preggos. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

fishin816 said:


> You can draw blood from her and send it to Bio Tracking. Bio Tracking's tests are very reliable. Thirty days after they were bred, the blood can be accuratley tested for preggos.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


but how much $ and how do i do that

~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Bio Tracking charges $6.50 for pregnancy testing. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

ok how do i get it there?


~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> ok how do i get it there?
> 
> ~Jackson & Bailey
> (We THE goat$)


You just have to send it through the mail 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Ship it in the mail. When I sent some back in January, I used a small flat rate box, put the vial of blood in a Ziploc bag with enough paper towels to absorb the blood, incase it were to break, put another bag around that one, pad the box so it won't break if it gets dropped, put in money and the form, and you're good to go.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

where or what is the the adress


~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> where or what is the the adress
> 
> ~Jackson & Bailey
> (We THE goat$)


~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

http://biotracking.com/LAB
This will give you more information...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

thank you so much!!!


~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm bumping this post back up!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

View attachment 78277

pic from 4/8/14
View attachment 78278

Pic from 9/13/14







Pic from 9/13/14

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone????


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Come on..... PLEASE!?!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I only see one picture of her side 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ugh on minute...



❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

First pic is 4/8/14 second is today


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The vulva looks looser but I can't really see if it tips down. I looks like it might, but these old eyes ain't the greatest any more.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I say she is open does she have any udder at all she should be within 4 weeks of kidding correct? If so then she should have an udder started


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha by now I she was pregnant there would be pics up:')


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

What?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

If the goat was pregnant when the person made this thread it would've had babies by now


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah but then I made a new thread and I had 7-9 people tell me she was bred and now I have mixed answers



❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Quite frankly they are all guesses. If you want to know for sure, then send in a blood sample.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

But how can I go from 9 yeses to 9 nos



❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Chelbi, when was the last time she was with a buck? The thing is, if she was actually bred when you originally asked, she would have kidded by now. I agree with Karen, though; if you want a definite, send in a blood sample. Biotracking.com does it cheaply. We just ordered their started blood draw kit, and we're going to send in a sample soon, just so we have some certainty.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm going to say yes, but if you really want to know, blood test it is.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not seeing where you were told 9 yeses. The beginning of the thread no one could tell for sure.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

No Karen I lost the thread but it was when my niece came over I had 7-9 people say ya


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly I never count on pooch tests. If I really need or want to know, I send in a blood sample.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

K


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

